# المزامير × صور



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*اهلا بكل اعضاء المنتدى*
*طبعا كلنا عارفين سفر المزامير في العهد القديم*
*واد ايه هو سفر جميل والمزامير اللي فيه معزيه*
*انا عملت فكره ولو عجبتكم هكملها وتبقى مستمره ان شاء الله*
*انا عملت صور وكل صوره هيبقى مكتوب عليها مزمور ويمشي بالترتيب*
*ارجوكم لو عجبتكم الفكره يا ريت تقولولي ، ومستنيه ردودكم*​ 
























​ 





_*منقول للامانة*_​


----------



## hany_assi (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

بصراحة فكرة رائعة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بلخير والسلام


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

بجد جميلة جدا يا يارا وياريت تستمرى فيها


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لردك الجميل يافادى
نوووووووووورت الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزامير × صور*



hany_assi قال:


> بصراحة فكرة رائعة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بلخير والسلام



_ميرسي هانى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## استفانوس (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

سلام ونعمة
بصراحة 
احب ان اشكرك على هذه الفكرة  والتعب المبذول
ولكن ارى انها تتماشى مع المزمور القصير
ولكن لااعتقد انها تنجح مع المزمور الطويل مثال (( 119 ))
لكنني اشجعك في الاستمرارية 
حتى لو جزأ المزمور لبعض الصور
ربنا يبارك خدمتك التى هي ظاهرة بقوة من خلال تفاعلك


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياأخى العزيز استفانوس لردك الجميل
وكلامك المشجع
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (20 يونيو 2008)

سلام المسيح معك اخت يارا
الحقيقة اول ما فتحت الصفحة فرحت كتيررررررر لان الفكرة رائعة جداااا
صورة وكلام المزامير اكيد مجهود رائع منك
بهنيكي على مجهودك المبذول والله يرعاكي
بس المشكلة فرحتي ما تمت
الصور مافتحو عندي وحزنت كتير  
بس الحقيقة فكرة جدا حلوة


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي رانيا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة وانا رفعت الصورة من تانى ويارب تكون ظهرت عندك
ودلوقتى هكمل تانى تابعيني ياقمر​_


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

المزمور التانى


----------



## vetaa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

استمرى وربنا معاكى 
بجد فكره جمليله جددددا

ومتتاخريش علينا فيها
لان لسه فاضلك 148 مزمور

(يثبت)​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبوبتي فيتا الجميلة المشرفة المتألأقة
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر
وميرررررررررسي كمان مرة لتثبيتك للموضوع بجد
وان شاء الله هكمله بسرررررررررررررررررعة​_


----------



## vetaa (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

بجد الموضوع جميل جدا
ويتستاهل
بس شطارتك بقى وريهانى
يلا بسرعه
ههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي بجد 
واوعدك هنزلهم بسررررررررعة علشان عيون المنتدى الجميل
وعلشان مشرفتنا الرائعة طبعا فيتااااااااااااا​_


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## لينا ادوار (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بجد الفكرة روعة بجد وياريت تكملى  الفكرة  ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااكى


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يالينا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووووووووورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتي وباذن المسيح هكملها​_


----------



## sony_33 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

فكرة جميلة بس للاسف الصور مش ظاهرة عندى
شكرا لتعبك​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

_امممممممممم
طيب بص ياسونى حاول تدخل تانى الموضوع
او اعمل ريفريش
لكن هى الصور لسه تحميل جديد مش قفلت لسه

وميرسي لمشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## sony_33 (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

ايوة كدة صح عملت ريفريش وظهرو
على فكرة جمال قوى
شكرا ليكى​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياسونى لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل
 بجد نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## totty (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

_بجد فكره تحففففففففففففففه

ميرسى خالص يا يارا لتعبك

بس يلا بسرعه بقه عايزين نكملهم

وميرسى لمشرفتنا الجميله فيتااااا للتثبيت

يلا يا يارا بسرررررررررعه_​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههه
ميرسي ياتوتى حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وان شاء الله هكملهم  كلهم 
بس تابعي ياسكر​_


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يونيو 2008)

واو روعة 
عاشت الايادي على روعة الصور فرحت من شفتا كلش حلووة 

تحياتي​


----------



## M a r i a m (27 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يابنوتة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## ana_more (1 يوليو 2008)

بجد شئ رائع ربنا يباركك ومستنيين باقى المزامير ما تتاخريش علينا


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## amooora (1 يوليو 2008)

يسلم دياتك يارا فكره كتير حلوه
الرب يحميكي ويوفقك ويبارك تعبك 
يلا انا ناطره المزامير الباقيه[/size]


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياأمورة لردك ومرورك الجميل
ومتابعتك الحلوة ياسكر​_


----------



## totty (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

_ايه يارا نسيتينا ولا ايييييييييه

فين الباقى يا حببببببببى_​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
من عنيا ياقمر
هكملهم بس انتى متناميش خليكي معايا​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

*فكره روووووووعه يا يارا ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي يادونا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## jehan (5 يوليو 2008)

جميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلة


----------



## M a r i a m (5 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياجيهان لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## vetaa (6 يوليو 2008)

انتى فيييييين
لسه المشوار طويل
هو مين فينا اللى نام
ههههههههههه


----------



## صوت الرب (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

فكرة رائعة عزيزتي و تستحق التثبيت
أنا راح أضلني متابع لحد ما تصلي
للمزمور 22 " ألهي ألهي لماذا تركتني "
بالإنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظار
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

vetaa قال:


> انتى فيييييين
> لسه المشوار طويل
> هو مين فينا اللى نام
> ههههههههههه



_هههههههههههههههههه
اه صحيح
حاضر ياقمر من عنيا
هكمل اهه
نووووووووووورتى ياجميلة_​


----------



## M a r i a m (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزامير × صور*



صوت الرب قال:


> فكرة رائعة عزيزتي و تستحق التثبيت
> أنا راح أضلني متابع لحد ما تصلي
> للمزمور 22 " ألهي ألهي لماذا تركتني "
> بالإنتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــظار
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك



_ميرسي ياصوت الرب لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (10 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

شكرا اوى على موضوع
 


 وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

خطيييييييير 
شكرا لك


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> شكرا



_ميرسي يامسيحي لردك وتواجدك فى الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزامير × صور*



كوك قال:


> شكرا اوى على موضوع
> 
> 
> 
> وربنا يبارك حياتك



_ميرسي كوك لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزامير × صور*



مارو جوجو قال:


> خطيييييييير
> شكرا لك



_ميرسي مارو لمرورك وردك الجميل​_


----------



## mina_samer (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

الفكرة جميلة جدا نرجو الاستمرار


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي مينا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_


----------



## طير المهاجر (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

بسم الله القوى 

فكرة جميلة وميرسى كتير وربنا يبركك على تعبك 

وام نكون تكون معكى ومع الجميع امين


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## ماريانا جمال (26 يوليو 2008)

صور لذيذة بس مش عارفة انزلها ياريت لو فى تانى ابعتلى


----------



## M a r i a m (30 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ماريانا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة واكيد فى تانى بس تابعي​


----------



## hopalola (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

فكره حلوه اوى و كل ما كانت الصوره بمعنى الكلام كل ما كانت اجمل


----------



## bassent (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: المزامير × صور*

شكرا ليكى س هو مفيش غير صورة وحدة


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزامير × صور*



hopalola قال:


> فكره حلوه اوى و كل ما كانت الصوره بمعنى الكلام كل ما كانت اجمل


 ميرسي هوبالولا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: المزامير × صور*



bassent قال:


> شكرا ليكى س هو مفيش غير صورة وحدة


 لا فى تانى يابسنت بس قلبي فى الصفحات 
نورتى الموضوع ياسكرة​


----------



## باسم فايق (3 أغسطس 2008)

سلام المسيح معاك اجمل من الجميل الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## rokatomas (5 أغسطس 2008)

أذيك يارا 
الفكرة جميلة 
أنا بحب المزامير جدا 
أستمرى وربنا يعوضك


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

باسم فايق قال:


> سلام المسيح معاك اجمل من الجميل الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


 ميرسي باسم لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أغسطس 2008)

rokatomas قال:


> أذيك يارا
> الفكرة جميلة
> أنا بحب المزامير جدا
> أستمرى وربنا يعوضك


 ميرسي ياروكا لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## love_marena (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام لكى اشكرك على هذه الفكره الرائعة واودان تستمرى فيها


----------



## tonyturboman (22 أغسطس 2008)

فكرة جميلة جدا
واقترح ان تكون مع الايات الصغيرة
فتكون اية قصيرة على صورة معبرة
اظن انها سوف تكون مؤثرة جدا


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أغسطس 2008)

love_marena قال:


> السلام لكى اشكرك على هذه الفكره الرائعة واودان تستمرى فيها


 ميرسي يا love_marena لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أغسطس 2008)

tonyturboman قال:


> فكرة جميلة جدا
> واقترح ان تكون مع الايات الصغيرة
> فتكون اية قصيرة على صورة معبرة
> اظن انها سوف تكون مؤثرة جدا


 ميرسي ياتونى لردك ومرورك الجميل 
بس فعلا فكرة الايات الصغيرة فى صور دى موجودة ومتجددة
بس دى فكرة تانى بحيث يكون كل مزمور كامل فى صورة​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (31 أغسطس 2008)

الفكرة حلوة جدا وكمليها ربنا معاكى ويباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (31 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ايريني لمرورك ومشاركتك وردك الجميل
نورتى ياقمر​


----------



## اخوكم (1 سبتمبر 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ​
> *اهلا بكل اعضاء المنتدى*
> *طبعا كلنا عارفين سفر المزامير في العهد القديم*
> *واد ايه هو سفر جميل والمزامير اللي فيه معزيه*
> ...





الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 سبتمبر 2008)

صورة جميلة ــ حفظتها عندي ــ​ 
ميرسي يا يريورة​ 
بس عندي سؤال​ 
المقدمة دي انتي الل كاتباها يعني انتي اللي هاتكملي باقي المزامير ؟​


----------



## veansea (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا يارا بس ياريت تحطى باقى المزامير لان مفيش غير المزمور الاول بس هو اللى ظاهر


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

اخوكم قال:


> الرب يباركك


ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صورة جميلة ــ حفظتها عندي ــ​
> 
> ميرسي يا يريورة​
> بس عندي سؤال​
> ...


 لا باذن يسوع هكملهم طبعا
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

veansea قال:


> ميرسى يا يارا بس ياريت تحطى باقى المزامير لان مفيش غير المزمور الاول بس هو اللى ظاهر


 اوكى ياقمر هكملهم 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 سبتمبر 2008)

تم إضافة المزمور التانى والتالت​


----------



## holiness (2 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة حلوة عاشت ايدج والرب يستخدمج دائما لمجد اسم المسيح


----------



## M a r i a m (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا holiness لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل قوى
فكرة روعه
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

وااااااااااااااااااو



جامدة أووووووووووووى يا يارا

ميرسى ليكى على الفكرة الرائعة


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا دودى لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## نبيل حنا ملطي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة ومفيدة وربنا يوفقك في عمل المذيد


----------



## M a r i a m (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يانبيل لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ويشرفنى ان اول مشاركة ليك تكون فى موضوعى​


----------



## marykk (13 أكتوبر 2008)

إستمرى يارا ...فكرتك رائعة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## meshel200699 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يار على المجهود العظيم 
وفعلا الشكل جميل وياريت تستمرى 
الرب يبارك عطاياكى


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اية الجمال دة 
شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## rami shalabi (31 أكتوبر 2008)

فكرة رائعة تابعي يامباركة


----------



## nonaa (31 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا يارا
حلوين اوى​


----------



## girgis (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## amad_almalk (14 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبركك وينورلك حياتك​


----------



## nightelf (14 نوفمبر 2008)

لا أستطيع رؤية الصور.


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا يارا على الموضوع الجميل*

*وربنا يعوضك يا قمر*


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

nightelf قال:


> لا أستطيع رؤية الصور.


 
اعمل ريفريش وهتلاقيهم


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*[color="seagreen" ]يارا الفكرة جميلة زيك بس للاسف مش ظاهر غير المزمور الاول فقط
مرسي يا عسل  [/color]*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي خالص يا جميلة علي الفكرة العبقرية دي 
بس للاسف الصور مش ظاهرة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل اوى يا يارا​


----------



## دموع البابا (22 نوفمبر 2008)

احب ان اشكرك على هذه الفكرة والتعب المبذول


----------

